# DeWalt Drill Wobble Fix?



## Dean_Morrell (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a 14.4v DeWalt XRP with keyless chuck that has served me well for over 5 years. Some time ago I used it to mix up some thinset - a job just on the edge of the drills ability. Since then, anything chucked into the drill is slightly off center. It wobbles, as does the whole chuck.

I have removed the chuck from the drill and inspected it. All appears to be fine, but I doubt I'd be able to judge by eye the fault.

Any ideas on how to fix this? What else can I try?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Remove the chuck again and run the drill by itself, you my need to stick something like an ice pick to the end and see if it wobbles. If the shaft wobbles, I would say it is time for a new drill. That old probably isn't worth the cost(if available) of a new output shaft. If it does not wobble, buy a new chuck for it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

If the entire chuck wobbles, sounds like either the bearing at the front of the drill is bad or maybe the shaft (thru the bearing) got bent.


----------



## Dean_Morrell (Aug 25, 2009)

Gak! Replacing the drill wasn't on my radar. But that tip to test the drive shaft is a good one. Perhaps there's time yet tonight. Thanks papadan!


----------

